# Acre B-3: March



## Jeremy

Welcome to The Bell Tree's official monthly chat thread, which is the main place to meet other Bell Tree members! At the end of every month, the chat thread will be locked and unpinned, and a new one will be made to take its place. The topic here is up to you: Just make sure it follows all of the rules!

Spam isn't tolerated, so please refrain from using one or two word posts such as "Hi, everyone!" or "That's cool!" in one post, instead saying more than a single sentence. The chat threads are heavily moderated, and if spam is seen, a warn might be issued.

We hope you enjoy your time here!

~TBT Staff

Smart Tech - New First Post Message!     

Happy March!


----------



## Tyler

Yay?


----------



## Justin

Acre B-3 is back? w00t


----------



## MarioLuigi7654

Hello! It is March now...!

So how is everyone?


----------



## Micah

Yay! B-3 is back! I missed B-3!

I'm doing good. We just finished painting my room! :jay:


----------



## Fanghorn

Hello everyone...its it just me or dose everyone here have a DS and a Wifi compatible game (AC:WW, MKS etc...) I dont known a DS (but i plan to get one!) Is there a way that I dont feel left out at this fourm? I like it here and i know some members from school  (Zeldafreak104) Where good friends.

P.S. I used to own AC for Gc but my sister stepped on the disk and broke it ...    
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force

Hey Fanghorn! I don't believe we've met!  I'm Triforce3force, and I'm female! (gasp!)  I like Animal Crossing, and Zelda!

I am the Grammer & Spelling Police! (You should say We're good friends)

*shakes hand*


----------



## Jeremy

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Hello everyone...its it just me or dose everyone here have a DS and a Wifi compatible game (AC:WW, MKS etc...) I dont known a DS (but i plan to get one!) Is there a way that I dont feel left out at this fourm? I like it here and i know some members from school  (Zeldafreak104) Where good friends.
> 
> P.S. I used to own AC for Gc but my sister stepped on the disk and broke it ...    
:'(


 Don't worry, there is still plenty to talk about even if you don't have ACWW. :yes:


----------



## Fanghorn

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Hey Fanghorn! I don't believe we've met!  I'm Triforce3force, and I'm female! (gasp!)  I like Animal Crossing, and Zelda!
> 
> I am the Grammer & Spelling Police! (You should say We're good friends)
> 
> *shakes hand*


 Well if you want to now more about me, I just made a topic about me its in TBT HQ


----------



## Micah

I am part of the Grammer and spelling police!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Hello everyone...its it just me or dose everyone here have a DS and a Wifi compatible game (AC:WW, MKS etc...) I dont known a DS (but i plan to get one!) Is there a way that I dont feel left out at this fourm? I like it here and i know some members from school  (Zeldafreak104) Where good friends.
> 
> P.S. I used to own AC for Gc but my sister stepped on the disk and broke it ...    
:'(


 I read about that in the thread you made. Poor you.    			 But, once you get a DS, get Animal Crossing: Wild World. That is a good game. And, I know how you've felt, too. :yes: For a time, I was one of the only persons here without a Wi-Fi connector.


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> I am part of the Grammer and spelling police!


 So I have noticed.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am part of the Grammer and spelling police!
> 
> 
> 
> So I have noticed.
Click to expand...

     

I thought they had all vanished...


----------



## Tyler

Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?


----------



## DarthGohan1

great!
i hardly have any homework!


----------



## Justin




----------



## Tyler

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> great!
> i hardly have any homework!


 Lucky.      

Me I am good. I had hockey game and we won 2 out of 3. Not bad.    
^_^


----------



## Justin

Who'd like to donate to the Bang Storm on the Head Orgaization?

We need atleast 900,000 donates of Bangs for Strom!      


List of Donaters:
Justin(685 Bangs)
Odd(746 Bangs)


----------



## Tyler

I would but I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Justin

I'lll assume you want to donate 746 bangs, eh? Okay dokay.


----------



## Tyler

What. Nooooo! I am not getting banned...     
:'(				 UNLESS I can be unbanned.


----------



## Justin

No worries! Anybody with 1,413 posts is unBannable!     

Don't post cause then he can ban you again!


----------



## Tyler

Justin125 said:
			
		

> No worries! Anybody with 1,414 posts is unBannable!
> 
> Post cause then he can't ban you again!
> 
> EDITING ROCKS!


No. I was a post off. Now I am good.


----------



## Tyler

Sorry for double posting load times are slow again.    
-_-


----------



## Justin

OddCrazyMe  	Posted on Mar 1 2006 said:
			
		

> No. I was 7474839 postsoff. Now I am bannable.




:rofl:


----------



## Fanghorn

Why would you want to be  banned anyway?


----------



## Tyler

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't you want to be banned anyway?


No clue.....


----------



## Tennis=Life

I shall donate 124,567 bangs on storm's head.


P.S. I am wearing my antiban jacket


----------



## Lone_Wolf

The wolf has arrived!


----------



## Justin

How many bangs do you wish to donate, wolf? On storm's head that is.


----------



## Tyler

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I shall donate 124,567 bangs on storm's head.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am wearing my antiban jacket


 Oooooooo..... I want one. I'll pay you 50 bangs for one.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Justin125 said:
			
		

> How many bangs do you wish to donate, wolf? On storm's head that is.


 oo...hmmm....ten..


----------



## Justin

*NOTE EVERYTHING IS TOTALY FAKE AND FOR FUN, <big><big><big><big><big><big>ANTI BAN STUFF AND BAN PROOF LEVELS STUFF IS ALL FAKE AND FOR FUN</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big>


Bangs can be this thread's Currency for the month!     


How to get Bangs:
Simply say, "I'll bang on storm's head xxx,xxx times".
OR
People can also give them to people.

What you can buy:
Anti-Ban Jacket: 637 Bangs
Anti-Ban Hat: 378 Bangs
Anti-Ban Pants: 747 Bangs
Anti-Ban Shrit: 937 Bangs
Ban Proof Level 1: 385 Bangs
Ban Proof Level 2 357 Bangs
Ban Proof Level 3: 738 Bangs

Trading and Giving is allowed.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I'll bang storm 100000 times


----------



## Justin

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Wolf is going to ruin the Banging Acodameny.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Why would you want to be  banned anyway?


 I wouldn't, and I'm not sure I can or not. I'll have to play around with that. I know at Global Mod, I could ban myself.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Wolf is going to ruin the Banging Acodameny.


 Now I'am your new leader :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Wolf is going to ruin the Banging Acodameny.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'am your new leader :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 Only in your dreams or an RP in Guliver's Tales.


----------



## Sporge27

Can I donate say instead of a bang a nuclear warhead to storm's head?


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Can I donate say instead of a bang a nuclear warhead to storm's head?


 I would like to donate 2 of those. Wierd Storm has been quiet.


----------



## Sporge27

well he wasnt the justin banged his head a lot then he got real quiet....


----------



## Tyler

Yup. But he can still type later....


----------



## Lone_Wolf

lets bang........Justin


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> well he wasnt the justin banged his head a lot then he got real quiet....


 That's not a good sign...


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well he wasnt the justin banged his head a lot then he got real quiet....
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a good sign...
Click to expand...

 he did this 
:rofl:	 owww! >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well he wasnt the justin banged his head a lot then he got real quiet....
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a good sign...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did this 
:rofl:	 owww! >_<
Click to expand...

 A lot of users seem to be doing that recently. Not sure why, though.


----------



## Jeremy

Hey everyone, check out the new icon next to the URL.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, check out the new icon next to the URL.


 Looks nice. Who made it?


----------



## Tyler

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, check out the new icon next to the URL.


Awsome job Storm. 

Yay NO SCHOOL!  :jay:  :jay:  :jay: 
We are getting rain, sleet, snow and freeezing rain today.  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Kyle

Ahhh noooo. My first post here was on page 5! The horror! I was supposed to be on 1 or 2 like I am.


----------



## Tyler

Oh well there is always next month.


----------



## Kyle

But March is coooooooool!!! Wahhhhh. Anyway.. I didn't get school today either! Yay!


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?


 Nope sadly. So how was everyone's day?

That is correct grammer.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I hate thursdays. :angry:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, check out the new icon next to the URL.


 very good,I wonder what will happen next


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyone's day?
> 
> That is correct grammer.
Click to expand...

 You must have an A+++ on your gramer/english grade.


----------



## Bulerias

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyone's day?
> 
> That is correct grammer.
Click to expand...

 ROFL


----------



## Tyler

Koehler, you may as well get a special rank called Gramer Police.


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler, you may as well get a special rank called Gramer Police.


 Yeah, but he's not getting the rank of "Spelling Police."


----------



## Tyler

Maybe an idea as a present or something.


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyone's day?
> 
> That is correct grammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have an A+++ on your gramer/english grade.
Click to expand...

 No. (Actually I don't do that subject this year)


----------



## Bulerias

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyone's day?
> 
> That is correct grammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have an A+++ on your gramer/english grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. (Actually I don't do that subject this year)
Click to expand...

 I know you don't do spelling... *cough*


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyones day?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sadly. So how was everyone's day?
> 
> That is correct grammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have an A+++ on your gramer/english grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. (Actually I don't do that subject this year)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't do spelling... *cough*
Click to expand...

 You are lucky. I have to have that.  <_< Strangly I do very well.


----------



## Sporge27

I m teh blak magic guy I cast spels that make bad guys fall down and get boobos!!!


----------



## Zero_13

People, please refrain from posting one word messages..

*is watching over*


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler, you may as well get a special rank called Gramer Police.


 like Mino


----------



## Tyler

It also says NO 2 word posts to Wolf.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It also says NO 2 word posts to Wolf.


 O sorry I forgot


----------



## Tyler

It's ok. It's not a 1 word post.    
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's ok. It's not a 1 word post.    
^_^


 in your sig when you put Kolvo for kolvo,you mean you don't want him to be sage?


----------



## Tyler

Ask Justin about that. I just follow most of the trends.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

it says you don't want him to be sage :|


----------



## Tyler

Where? Huh.... In the post. I'll check.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

so,if I put lone_wolf for lone_wolfyou will paste it on your sig :r


----------



## Tyler

Maybe. I really don't have any room left in my sig due to the limit.

I said I do want him for sage but than I thought about it so I took it out so admins wouldn't like get warned.    
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OOO,Darn my egg got fried 
:rofl:


----------



## Tyler

So did mine.     			 I got all 5 eggs!


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I wonder what the next eggs be


----------



## Bulerias

Speaking of Sages...

If you think you know someone (other than yourself. >_>) who you think is worthy of Sage, please PM me.  Thanks. ^^


----------



## DarthGohan1

or pm me and bul, then ill pm bul, then he'll get 2 pms, and we can laugh at him...


----------



## Justin

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Speaking of Sages...
> 
> If you think you know someone (other than yourself. >_>) who you think is worthy of Sage, please PM me.  Thanks. ^^


 My sig will explain all you need to know on that.


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> or pm me and bul, then ill pm bul, then he'll get 2 pms, and we can laugh at him...


 Haha, laugh at the poor soul who gets more PMs than is preferred... >_>;


----------



## Justin

*laughs*  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sages...
> 
> If you think you know someone (other than yourself. >_>) who you think is worthy of Sage, please PM me. Thanks. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> My sig will explain all you need to know on that.
Click to expand...

 Uh, no, better to PM me...

*ignores everything in Justin's sig*


----------



## Justin

Fine...>_> But why?


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Fine...>_> But why?


 'Cause you keep adding stuff I keep removing to it. :\


----------



## Mino

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler, you may as well get a special rank called Gramer Police.
> 
> 
> 
> like Mino
Click to expand...

 Is it so hard to type correctly?  It's like talking correctly.

And the correct spelling is "Grammar".


----------



## ƒish

*stretches*

yeah... i just spent like, 3 hours on an uber secret project... that was fun... >_>


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...>_> But why?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause you keep adding stuff I keep removing to it. :\
Click to expand...

 That is true.

@ Mino don't be a Koehler!


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...>_> But why?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause you keep adding stuff I keep removing to it. :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> @ Mino don't be a Koehler!
Click to expand...

 Hey!


----------



## Kyle

He guys watch this....

Bob, Billy and Bo each go fishing in the woods.
Bob asks Billy where Bo?
Billy asks Bo where Bob is.
Bo said Bob is lost.



<big><big><big>JEEZ! I KNOW ITS A LAME BUT I BET YOU CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHAT IT MEANS!</big>


----------



## Micah

That's funny! :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

So, how is everyone today?


----------



## Justin

Er, um, good.


----------



## Micah

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> So, how is everyone today?


 I'm doing ok. I really want Super Princess Peach but I don't have money :no:


----------



## Fanghorn

Cool, have you seen the Ad for it on tv? its funny  :lol:


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is everyone today?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. I really want Super Princess Peach but I don't have money :no:
Click to expand...

Don't, save your money for MP Hunters.


----------



## Micah

Mino said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is everyone today?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. I really want Super Princess Peach but I don't have money :no:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't save your money for MP Hunters.
Click to expand...

 Do you mean: Don't save your money for MP Hunters.
OR: Don't. Save your money for MP Hunters.


BTW, I'm saving for a Rev


----------



## Bulerias

Koehler said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is everyone today?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. I really want Super Princess Peach but I don't have money :no:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't save your money for MP Hunters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean: Don't save your money for MP Hunters.
> OR: Don't. Save your money for MP Hunters.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm saving for a Rev
Click to expand...

 Mino doesn't understand what he's talking about: Save your college fund for Metroid Prime Hunters.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is everyone today?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. I really want Super Princess Peach but I don't have money :no:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't save your money for MP Hunters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean: Don't save your money for MP Hunters.
> OR: Don't. Save your money for MP Hunters.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm saving for a Rev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino doesn't understand what he's talking about: Save your college fund for Metroid Prime Hunters.
Click to expand...

 bul, you keep telling me you're not going to overhype it, but there you are overhyping it... >_>


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle

I'm gonna save my money for Tetris DS! It had Wi-Fi!!!! Which will be awesome. I just hope this game won't bomb. Proboly won't.


----------



## Micah

Kolvo and I will be the only ones with Tetris DS. that's ok.


----------



## Tyler

I'll have Tetris Ds. Trust me I love Tetris games.


----------



## Triforce3force

I want Tetris DS!    
^_^


----------



## Micah

Good now 3 people will have it.


----------



## Tyler

See. Tetris will become peoples favorites like MPHs.


----------



## Micah

Are you gonna get MP:H?


----------



## Sporge27

gotta get MP H
and then Tetris.....and maybe chichi robo.....


----------



## Tyler

Yup. I'm in a contest for it. To bad I'm not facing Bul.  >_<


----------



## Bulerias

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> gotta get MP H
> and then Tetris.....and maybe chichi robo.....


 Chibi-Robo, not Chi-Chi Robo. >_<

And MPH>Tetris.


----------



## Sporge27

you say tomato, I say tomato. :lol:


----------



## Bulerias

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> you say tomato, I say tomato. :lol:


 Blarg... The spelling is the same there, the pronounciation it different.  Here, both is different. >_>


----------



## Sporge27

you and your technically correctness
I'll show ye!


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you say tomato, I say tomato. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Blarg... The spelling is the same there, the pronounciation it different.  Here, both is different. >_>
Click to expand...

The only diffrence is how you pronounce it. Since we are online and are only able to type and not speak there is no diffrence here.     

Also Bul we all knew MPH>Tetris Ds.


----------



## Kyle

MP:H<Tetris DS

People have been addicted to Tetris more than some bounty hunter and here arm gun.


----------



## Tyler

We shall see....


----------



## Sporge27

tetris is good but they are in completly different fields of gaming it is impossible to compare the 2.


----------



## Tyler

That is true. Like I said we shall see.


----------



## Sporge27

Well who wants the end of the school year?

*can't wait for college*


----------



## Mino

I do, but I need this next trimester to save my GPA from being in crapland for the rest of High School.


----------



## Sporge27

ahh yes crapland,
grades are important, but much less to me right now, as long as I don't go D I shpould still be going to college

:rofl:


----------



## Tyler

Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.


----------



## Mino

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.


 Grades hardly matter at your age.


----------



## Tyler

Mino said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
Click to expand...

 That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.


----------



## Mino

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
Click to expand...

 I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>


----------



## Tyler

Mino said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
Click to expand...

 That is also true.


----------



## DarthGohan1

If you'd like to purchase a GameBow controller, please send me $900.
(JK...)


----------



## Tyler

A gamebow. Can I pay in bangs?


----------



## Sporge27

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg not here too!!!
Mino, Bul, I'm deleting the last two things and don't post more on it here!


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can wait for summer but I don't need a grade boost or anything. I am good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Grades hardly matter at your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. You guys need to prepare for collage and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not preparing, but at this point grades can really start effecting your life.  >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's "affecting."  Mino does poorly in English/Grammar.  XD
> 
> (I get straight A's... *cough*)
Click to expand...

Hey, has anyone ever told you that you sound like a complete moron?  This is just like that time when you said, "I think that P=D failed English, he spelled my name Blurias".  You really need to stop being so darn immature, becuase you're gonna have the crap teased out of you next year when you stop getting home-schooled.  By the way, if I was home-schooled, I'd get A's, too.  It is infinitely easier to do that, you know why?  Because you are unable to not hand assignments in.

You know what, don't ever call me again, I've never enjoyed knowing you or listening to you *CEN-4.0-SORD* about your lack of a life.


----------



## Mino

Oops.  (not)


----------



## Tyler

Uhh.... I'll just walk away quietly.....  >_< It is sort of my fault for bringing up the topic a little.     
-_-


----------



## Bulerias

*sigh*

You fail, Mino.  Plain and simple.  The best you can do is make fun of people, and don't give me any "if I was homeschooled, I'd get A's, too" crap, since that's not true.  You have to have determination, and I DO hand in assignments... 

The crap teased out of me?  Dude, this is sad.  I'm sure you get teased tons just because you like rubbing stuff into people's faces, or making fun of people...


----------



## Sporge27

Mino said:
			
		

> Oops.  (not)


 now why do you have to be such a jerk sometimes Mino?
So Bul gets it on your nerves, do you have to get on everyone elses in response?


----------



## Bulerias

I get on HIS nerves?  Sporge, before you jump to conclusions, know the facts.  Mino's been acting like a complete idiot lately, always insulting people, especially me.

If you hate me, then don't bring it up here, Mino.


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I get on HIS nerves?  Sporge, before you jump to conclusions, know the facts.  Mino's been acting like a complete idiot lately, always insulting people, especially me.
> 
> If you      me, then don't bring it up here, Mino.


 Ok. Let's just try and forget this...  :yes:


----------



## Sporge27

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I get on HIS nerves?  Sporge, before you jump to conclusions, know the facts.  Mino's been acting like a complete idiot lately, always insulting people, especially me.
> 
> If you hate me, then don't bring it up here, Mino.


 Bul it isn't meant to be an insult, aren't there some people who get on your nerves just because they are there?that is what I am getting here, where he thinks all the minor things you do as big ones.  then you start fighting and there is a reason both ways.


----------



## Bulerias

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get on HIS nerves? Sporge, before you jump to conclusions, know the facts. Mino's been acting like a complete idiot lately, always insulting people, especially me.
> 
> If you hate me, then don't bring it up here, Mino.
> 
> 
> 
> Bul it isn't meant to be an insult, aren't there some people who get on your nerves just because they are there?that is what I am getting here, where he thinks all the minor things you do as big ones.  then you start fighting and there is a reason both ways.
Click to expand...

 Just because His Majesty Mino thinks my little mistakes are giant ones doesn't mean I'll improve for his sake.

And I can "disappear" if I really want to.


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get on HIS nerves? Sporge, before you jump to conclusions, know the facts. Mino's been acting like a complete idiot lately, always insulting people, especially me.
> 
> If you   me, then don't bring it up here, Mino.
> 
> 
> 
> Bul it isn't meant to be an insult, aren't there some people who get on your nerves just because they are there?that is what I am getting here, where he thinks all the minor things you do as big ones.  then you start fighting and there is a reason both ways.
Click to expand...

Better be quiet. Don't want any thing bad.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get on HIS nerves? Sporge, before you jump to conclusions, know the facts. Mino's been acting like a complete idiot lately, always insulting people, especially me.
> 
> If you   me, then don't bring it up here, Mino.
> 
> 
> 
> Bul it isn't meant to be an insult, aren't there some people who get on your nerves just because they are there?that is what I am getting here, where he thinks all the minor things you do as big ones.  then you start fighting and there is a reason both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better be quiet. Don't want any thing bad.
Click to expand...

 yes,stop


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> You fail, Mino.  Plain and simple.  The best you can do is make fun of people, and don't give me any "if I was homeschooled, I'd get A's, too" crap, since that's not true.  You have to have determination, and I DO hand in assignments...
> 
> The crap teased out of me?  Dude, this is sad.  I'm sure you get teased tons just because you like rubbing stuff into people's faces, or making fun of people...


 You have very little experience interacting with reality, don't you.  You even said it yourself, you have few friends in reality.  Even everything you say is stupid internet slang.  I make fun of people, because they deserve it for the way they act.  And I don't get teased at school, and if I do its because of my hair, not because I supposedly make fun of people.  That makes no sense.  I'm just trying to show to you people how they spend way too much time here, talking and bragging about forums.

Half this place is illegal kids under 13 making stupid comments and just chatting randomly about their lives.  It's sad how much this goes unseen.


----------



## ƒish

bul, really... i cant hold mino to blame after you just said this:

"ROFL

It's "affecting." Mino does poorly in English/Grammar. XD

(I get straight A's... *cough*) "

really, after that, if you were 6 feet away, i'd punch you in the head... you say _he's_ rubbing things in... look at what you just wrote, and no, that wasn't sarcasm, that was just plain low... a crotch shot.


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27

sometimes I wonder if life is a curse, and who can say what reality is?
We live in a world confined to limitations, but how did this come into being?  
Everything in reality seems set in stone, right until you reach life and intelligent life.  We as humans with intelligence do many irrational things and in the end when we die, will we have done anything?  Can we ever truely be remembered for who we were, and not what we did.  Everything is uncertian and everthing can be atered, even reality.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> And Mino, that is SO hypocritical, I'm not even going to start... If you think this place is so dumb, leave.


 Because I just wanted to let you know that you need to get a life.  And no, that was far from hypocritical, you know I struck a nerve.


----------



## Bulerias

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mino, that is SO hypocritical, I'm not even going to start... If you think this place is so dumb, leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I just wanted to let you know that you need to get a life.  And no, that was far from hypocritical, you know I struck a nerve.
Click to expand...

 You're saying I have no life?  Wow, playing at concerts, getting cash for it, and being recognized in the flamenco circle is DEFINITELY having no life.


----------



## Mino

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sometimes I wonder if life is a curse, and who can say what reality is?
> We live in a world confined to limitations, but how did this come into being?
> Everything in reality seems set in stone, right until you reach life and intelligent life.  We as humans with intelligence do many irrational things and in the end when we die, will we have done anything?  Can we ever truely be remembered for who we were, and not what we did.  Everything is uncertian and everthing can be atered, even reality.


 Don't give me your poetic *CEN-2.01-SORD*, this isn't reality and you're wasting your time here.  You're either half-******** or just plain immature if you're wasting time here with a bunch of little kids.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mino, that is SO hypocritical, I'm not even going to start... If you think this place is so dumb, leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I just wanted to let you know that you need to get a life.  And no, that was far from hypocritical, you know I struck a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying I have no life?  Wow, playing at concerts, getting cash for it, and being recognized in the flamenco circle is DEFINITELY having no life.
Click to expand...

 Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force

The Oscars are tonight. The question is... does anybody care?


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> The Oscars are tonight. The question is... does anybody care?


 who are the oscars : o


24 is on tomorrow... thats like, the only show i watch.


----------



## Triforce3force

... I get good grades in school. A's and B's. (More A's)... except for this interim's math grade... ouch.


----------



## Triforce3force

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle

OMG LOOK AT THIS!!!

-takes a long stick and taps it on the ground-
-bites stick-
-sets it on fire-

Of forget it.

  
:blink:			 

WIERD MOMENT! ^^^


----------



## Sporge27

The academy awards are fun and I love John Stuart.
As a matter of fact I'm watching it now!


----------



## Hevendor

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> The academy awards are fun and I love John Stuart.
> As a matter of fact I'm watching it now!


 Do you mean Jon Stewart?


----------



## Tyler

Be blinded you fools I am a bell!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 
Wait Smart has sunglasses.  >_< 

MUHHHHAHHEAWHAGGHAWWHAHATGAW!


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Be blinded you fools I am a bell!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
> Wait Smart has sunglasses.  >_<
> 
> MUHHHHAHHEAWHAGGHAWWHAHATGAW!


 We be bells together!   
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn

Wow.....that yellow...BURNS MY EYES!!    
:'(				  


Anyway. The Begining of the Acadmy Awards Was really funny, John Stewart did it well.


----------



## Micah

I remeber when ZF was yellow. He kept complaining! :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> I remeber when ZF was yellow. He kept complaining! :lol:


 Yep, and now you're in his shoes.


----------



## ƒish

i never had my name turn yellow... i was made a sage like, right before it.     

i'm glad too   
:wub:			

i didn't have to go through yellowhood. : D

but yeah, after yellow, you get to be cyan, which is awsome. : D


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler

The fun part is tochuring peoples eyes!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*runs with eyes blinded


----------



## Micah

So I get to complain now? :mez:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> So I get to complain now? :mez:


 By all means, go ahead. Just don't spam up the thread.


----------



## Tyler

No. The job of yellow test is to tochure everyone around you.  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Micah

*tortures and complains*


----------



## Tyler

Now you are getting it.  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Congrant odc on bieng a bell    			 Later on your going to catch up to the staff


----------



## Tyler

Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year....  >_< 

Bul: 12,000 posts
Smart: 20,000 posts
Me: 10,000 posts      

We shall see.  :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

the only reason you have alot of post is b/c of this.


----------



## Tyler

Yes they bell tree is a lot of fun.    
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf

This is the only forum I'am active


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year....  >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see.  :yes:


 Dude, what the heck?

I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.


----------



## Kyle

Guys check this out!!!







I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
Click to expand...

 Okay, calm down Bul. It's not that big of a deal. I don't care about post count.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.


 I've had that for months.


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
Click to expand...

We shall see.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.


 thats in runescape,right?

@odc never say you will pas bul.


----------



## Kyle

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that for months.
Click to expand...

 Arrgh.... rub some mud in my face?!?!? Grr. But anyway.... I'm gonna do that Lost City quest to wield a Dragon Long. It'll be awesome.  :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.
> 
> 
> 
> thats in runescape,right?
> 
> @odc never say you will pas bul.
Click to expand...

 Yes, it is.

And, really, posts don't matter. Someone could have 100k posts, but they could be lousy. It's not quantity that matters, but quality. Such is a lesson that has been passed from forum to forum.


----------



## Kyle

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.
> 
> 
> 
> thats in runescape,right?
> 
> @odc never say you will pas bul.
Click to expand...

 Yup, its in RuneScape.

And you need 60 attack to get there.

And I worked hard for it! Even though I was whining for 30k XP.  :eh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.     			 But when you are dethroned don't come crying to me.
Click to expand...

        			 *waits for Bul responce*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that for months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arrgh.... rub some mud in my face?!?!? Grr. But anyway.... I'm gonna do that Lost City quest to wield a Dragon Long. It'll be awesome.  :yes:
Click to expand...

 Lost City was my first "expert" quest. One tip, though, bring runes to defeat the monster. It's not that hard if you have a good Magic level, like 20 or so. I think that's what level I beat the spirit at.


----------



## Tyler

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
Click to expand...

Quickly edit posts.


----------



## Kyle

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys check this out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN THAT HAPPENED! But...... now I need to wait till' tommorow or Wednesday to start my membership. And... I might not be here as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.     			 But when you are dethroned don't come crying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
Click to expand...

 Hrm...

I'm angry right now, better not mess around... I'm serious, it's not happening.  I've been in the lead for a while, and I'll stay here.  Just look at a couple of Valoo's posts -

"That's very good. :yes:"

I think that's a TAD less inspiriational than my articles, or long posts, dontcha think? :\


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quickly edit posts.
Click to expand...

I rarely play runescape


----------



## Tyler

It was only a joke.     			 I'll stop. Sorry.    
-_-


----------



## Justin

Not another fight...  :no:


----------



## Tyler

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Not another fight...  :no:


 Don't worry. When I do something wrong I apolgize and that is it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.     			 But when you are dethroned don't come crying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm...
> 
> I'm angry right now, better not mess around... I'm serious, it's not happening.  I've been in the lead for a while, and I'll stay here.  Just look at a couple of Valoo's posts -
> 
> "That's very good. :yes:"
> 
> I think that's a TAD less inspiriational than my articles, or long posts, dontcha think? :\
Click to expand...

Bul, these posts really don't matter. I just have fun here. I could care less if I get 100k posts. Just because I haven't written long articles doesn't mean my posts don't have good quality. Look at some of my stories that I've written.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Not another fight...  :no:


 Don't worry, I won't let this insignificant matter turn into another arguement. You have my word.


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It was only a joke.     			 I'll stop. Sorry.    
-_-


 Joke blown out of proportion if you ask me...  It's all I hear when Valoo posts a "whateverK Party" for himself.  Hmm...

*looks at post count*

I don't see any thread about my 11K.  And it's too late, if I see one made, it's locked.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not another fight... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I won't let this insignificant matter turn into another arguement. You have my word.
Click to expand...

 :|

Valoo, I think you should note in your Admin Manual that you don't have control over me.


----------



## Kyle

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not another fight... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I won't let this insignificant matter turn into another arguement. You have my word.
Click to expand...

 Fear him, _hes a King Black Dragon!!!_


-brain went numb with RuneScape 10 mintues ago-

 :|


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.     			 But when you are dethroned don't come crying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm...
> 
> I'm angry right now, better not mess around... I'm serious, it's not happening.  I've been in the lead for a while, and I'll stay here.  Just look at a couple of Valoo's posts -
> 
> "That's very good. :yes:"
> 
> I think that's a TAD less inspiriational than my articles, or long posts, dontcha think? :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bul, these posts really don't matter. I just have fun here. I could care less if I get 100k posts. Just because I haven't written long articles doesn't mean my posts don't have good quality. Look at some of my stories that I've written.
Click to expand...

 Not a lot of them have quality, Valoo...

I've written fanfics, articles, long posts, and tons more.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.     			 But when you are dethroned don't come crying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm...
> 
> I'm angry right now, better not mess around... I'm serious, it's not happening.  I've been in the lead for a while, and I'll stay here.  Just look at a couple of Valoo's posts -
> 
> "That's very good. :yes:"
> 
> I think that's a TAD less inspiriational than my articles, or long posts, dontcha think? :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bul, these posts really don't matter. I just have fun here. I could care less if I get 100k posts. Just because I haven't written long articles doesn't mean my posts don't have good quality. Look at some of my stories that I've written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of them have quality, Valoo...
> 
> I've written fanfics, articles, long posts, and tons more.
Click to expand...

 Well, that's what you think. I can find people that disagree. Now, please, don't start an arguement. I don't want any more fights here, or any other disagreements.


----------



## Bastoise99

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year.... >_<
> 
> Bul: 12,000 posts
> Smart: 20,000 posts
> Me: 10,000 posts
> 
> We shall see. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what the heck?
> 
> I thought I told you, Smart Tech is not going to dethrone me.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see.     			 But when you are dethroned don't come crying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits for Bul responce*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm...
> 
> I'm angry right now, better not mess around... I'm serious, it's not happening.  I've been in the lead for a while, and I'll stay here.  Just look at a couple of Valoo's posts -
> 
> "That's very good. :yes:"
> 
> I think that's a TAD less inspiriational than my articles, or long posts, dontcha think? :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bul, these posts really don't matter. I just have fun here. I could care less if I get 100k posts. Just because I haven't written long articles doesn't mean my posts don't have good quality. Look at some of my stories that I've written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of them have quality, Valoo...
> 
> I've written fanfics, articles, long posts, and tons more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what you think. I can find people that disagree. Now, please, don't start an arguement. I don't want any more fights here, or any other disagreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone, lets remain Gentlemen here. Valoo, Bul is greater then you in the food chain, you obey him. You don't make hissy fits like you are now. You respect him, and if he is in a arguement, don't try and break it up. You let it go. YOU LISTEN TO HIM.
Click to expand...

 I am not having a fit, I am trying to cool things down here. I did nothing wrong at all, unless trying to keep the stability of TBT is a crime.


----------



## Bulerias

Valoo, I know how to keep TBT stable without your guidance.

Resume normal talk.


----------



## Tyler

Wow Blast got here at the perfect time.


----------



## Bastoise99

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If I can get 1.5k posts in 2 months wonder what will happen in a year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Valoo, I know how to keep TBT stable without your guidance.
> 
> Resume normal talk.


 Thank goodness.


----------



## Tyler

Ok. Normal Talk....


Everyone check my post about TSB audditions.


----------



## Justin

*chats like normal*     

So um, Kolvo, you play RuneSpace now? It looks like it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *chats like normal*
> 
> So um, Kolvo, you play RuneSpace now? It looks like it.


It's RuneScape, Justin.


----------



## Tyler

It is but after a while it starts to get boring if you are a free to play.


----------



## Furry Sparks

He has always played runescape    			 i rarely play it, i have like 35 attack or something T_T;
Uhhg... don't let this contiue in the privite sage board... theres already been 2 there...


----------



## Kyle

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *chats like normal*
> 
> So um, Kolvo, you play RuneSpace now? It looks like it.


 -looks at avatar-
-looks at my image of getting the right to wield dragon weapons-
-looks at me calling Smart Tech a King Black Dragon-

Guess so. It looks like it. Yup!


----------



## Justin

I always get it mixed up. :_><


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I always get it mixed up. :_><


 Hey, it's okay. We all mess up.

But, I think out of all of you, I'm the strongest. Search for "Knight_215" in the high scores, an you'll see why.    			 But then, I've probably played longer than everyone else here, too.


----------



## Tyler

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I always get it mixed up. :_><


 My friend said the same thing except it was roomscape.


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get it mixed up. :_><
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's okay. We all mess up.
> 
> But, I think out of all of you, I'm the strongest. Search for "Knight_215" in the high scores, an you'll see why.    			 But then, I've probably played longer than everyone else here, too.
Click to expand...

 Wow you are really really good. I wish i was as good.  >_<


----------



## Justin

Can someone tell me since I'm lazy to look it up?


----------



## Furry Sparks

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get it mixed up. :_><
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's okay. We all mess up.
> 
> But, I think out of all of you, I'm the strongest. Search for "Knight_215" in the high scores, an you'll see why.    			 But then, I've probably played longer than everyone else here, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you are really really good. I wish i was as good.  >_<
Click to expand...

 ahh so thats your name huh? well i'm irondragon21, i don't think i'm on anyof the highscores...


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I forgot my login name <_<


----------



## Justin

Same here,    
:'(


----------



## Kyle

Ahhh Smart Tech humiliated me!!!! Look:

Skill Rank Level XP   Skill Rank Level XP 
 Overall 881,911 611 1,077,835    Overall 139,636 1,142 5,859,645 
 Attack 559,643 60 273,750   Attack 255,938 65 496,206 
 Defence 567,582 52 124,039   Defence 130,917 70 738,021 
 Strength 780,688 55 167,405   Strength 258,334 68 612,574 
 Hitpoints 657,727 56 187,938   Hitpoints 245,828 67 571,199 
 Ranged 840,035 38 31,930   Ranged 602,643 43 52,754 
 Prayer 665,197 35 22,931   Prayer 183,078 47 82,966 
 Magic 899,241 41 42,609   Magic 468,626 51 113,721 
 Cooking 949,652 47 76,950   Cooking 226,360 62 360,573 
 Woodcutting Not Ranked   Woodcutting 115,754 75 1,252,533 
 Fletching Not Ranked   Fletching 401,026 40 38,851 
 Fishing Not Ranked   Fishing 278,339 61 310,060 
 Firemaking 553,368 40 39,850   Firemaking 304,086 49 93,477 
 Crafting Not Ranked   Crafting 167,819 52 130,067 
 Smithing Not Ranked   Smithing 271,269 52 130,082 
 Mining Not Ranked   Mining 386,387 60 293,457 
 Herblore Not Ranked   Herblore 127,310 41 42,546 
 Agility Not Ranked   Agility 40,809 59 253,746 
 Thieving Not Ranked   Thieving 124,208 52 128,706 
 Slayer Not Ranked   Slayer 103,540 46 68,650 
 Farming Not Ranked   Farming 39,954 42 50,089 
 Runecraft Not Ranked   Runecraft 149,000 40 39,367 

Left are mine right are his!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Here's my scores, in screen-shot mode.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Here's my scores, in screen-shot mode.


 That's just... a bunch of numbers to me...


----------



## Furry Sparks

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Here's my scores, in screen-shot mode.


 urrg... you lowest level number is my highest >_>


----------



## ƒish

i was pretty "good" if you could even call it that, back in the day when i played that game... (the day being 2 years ago... up til about a year ago.)





i smudged my name purely so you guys dont add me and try to follow me around. (not like i play anyway)


and, for the record, i didn't get most of those stats... i've been sharing this account with 3 other people... thats why i was a member for awhile...


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

who just saw 24?       
:'(				 

I cant believe it... he was the coolest guy there....      
:'(


----------



## Sporge27

how many posts were made since 3?!

Page 25?!
what happened to all the others?! :eh:


----------



## ƒish

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> who just saw 24?       
:'(
> 
> I cant believe it... he was the coolest guy there....      
:'(


 yeah, i didn't see it yet, thanks storm. : )


----------



## Sporge27

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

oh, i was thinking it'd be tony or someone else... its edgar, oh well...     

yeah, there were cooler people than edgar... they killed off like, everyone. : o


too bad they snuffed that hot chick early on... >_>


----------



## Micah

The more character die in tv and booksk, the better


----------



## Grawr

Koehler said:
			
		

> The more character die in tv and booksk, the better


 I dont really understand what you people are talking about. It was RuneScape *shudders in discust* and now its like...horror movies er somethin'?


Koehler, than I assume you didnt like "When A Stranger Calls" (the new one of course) It was sorta freaky, but nobody died in it.


----------



## Micah

Aw, man. I've still got to see that! :yes:


----------



## Micah

The less gore the better, too


----------



## Tennis=Life

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> who just saw 24?       
:'(
> 
> I cant believe it... he was the coolest guy there....      
:'(


    
:'(				     
:'(				    
:'(				    
:'(				    
:'(				    
:'(


----------



## Bulerias

*thinks 24 fails*

I have yet to watch a show like 24 that I enjoy... Any recommendations?


----------



## Jeremy

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *thinks 24 fails*
> 
> I have yet to watch a show like 24 that I enjoy... Any recommendations?


 Barney?


----------



## Micah

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thinks 24 fails*
> 
> I have yet to watch a show like 24 that I enjoy... Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Barney?
Click to expand...

 Jakers is WAY cooler! :yes:


----------



## Triforce3force

I don't watch 24! WOO! *dances*


----------



## Micah

Neither do I *dances*


----------



## Lone_Wolf

me nethier*dances*
I watch the Amazing Race :yes:


----------



## Tyler

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> me nethier*dances*
> I watch the Amazing Race :yes:


 That is an awsome show!    
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I wish I got to participate on it but my parents don't know that much english <_< In the family edition


----------



## Triforce3force

I watch the Amazing Race too! *high fives*


----------



## ƒish

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Holy crap... I just saw Howl's Moving Castle... Amazing animated film, you HAVE to see this, guys... Even though it's anime, it's based on an English novel, so if you hate anime, you'll still like it.  I love anime, and this IS by Hayao Miyazaki, a living legend...

You owe it to yourself to see it.  Rent it, buy it, whatever, just see it.  It's inspired me to do some things...


----------



## Triforce3force

I want to see it really badly.  I LOVE Spirited Away!


I like anime, too, but my sister LOVES IT!


----------



## Bulerias

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I want to see it really badly.  I LOVE Spirited Away!
> 
> 
> I like anime, too, but my sister LOVES IT!


 It's a mix of Spirited Away and Castle in the Sky, plus tons of new things added that'll make it memorable on its own...

It's in stores today, I bought it from Amazon some time ago and got it today.


----------



## Triforce3force

Nice. I'll wait for my library to have it.  They get most every good new movie within a few weeks. (And it has WiFi)


----------



## Sporge27

:lol: I will see it sometime... 


but for now....I wait h43r:


----------



## Tyler

If anyone wants to come to my town and see my LoZ pattern town pm me. I'm just starting so you can give me suggestions.    
^_^


----------



## Kyle

I hate anime like Blathers hates RuneScape (WHAT?!?!). But hey... we all hate somthing... just like most of you hate RuneScape.

P.S. To Someone who finds free world addicting and then thinks its junk and suggests WoW: RuneScape daily updates itself, AND has monsters that offer very tough challenges (Tz-TokJad and KBD for example) so I don't know what you mean by that meaning RuneScape is somthing you shouldn't pay for.


----------



## Tyler

PLEASE Do NOT start another fight. PLEASE!!!!!  >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> PLEASE Do NOT start another fight. PLEASE!!!!!  >_<


 Oh, this won't start a fight. If it does, well, let's just say that B-3 will go bye-bye.


----------



## Tyler

No. i want B-3. It's the next to C-3 which is fun.     			 Also B-3 is where you live in AC GCN. We don't want our house to go goodbye.  :yes:


----------



## Kyle

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> PLEASE Do NOT start another fight. PLEASE!!!!!  >_<


 Well quit flaming a game I like then.  >_< 
Its just that simple.
But I won't care what you say.
I still like it.
So stop.


----------



## Triforce3force

Flaming = Bad.

Let's pick another topic, shall we?

What's your fav Gulliver item?

Mine= Mermaid Statue!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE Do NOT start another fight. PLEASE!!!!! >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit flaming a game I like then.  >_<
> Its just that simple.
> But I won't care what you say.
> I still like it.
> So stop.
Click to expand...

 Let's not talk about that here, take it up in PMs.


----------



## Kyle

Thats more of Animal Crossing, Tri.

Wow, I just made a nickname for you! Tri!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Thats more of Animal Crossing, Tri.
> 
> Wow, I just made a nickname for you! Tri!


     

A historic moment at TBT!

*Takes Snapshots*


----------



## Kyle

-looks in picture and finds a ghost donut in the background chasing Snog-

-gets out vaccum-





(in the background you here me yelling)

DIE DEVIL DIE!

Random yet again.    
-_-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -looks in picture and finds a ghost donut in the background chasing Snog-
> 
> -gets out vaccum-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in the background you here me yelling)
> 
> DIE DEVIL DIE!
> 
> Random yet again.    
-_-


 Remember, randomness can lead to spamminess. So, don't get to random.

  			 I made a quote!


----------



## Tyler

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -looks in picture and finds a ghost donut in the background chasing Snog-
> 
> -gets out vaccum-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in the background you here me yelling)
> 
> DIE DEVIL DIE!
> 
> Random yet again.    
-_-


 Yup pretty much.


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -looks in picture and finds a ghost donut in the background chasing Snog-
> 
> -gets out vaccum-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in the background you here me yelling)
> 
> DIE DEVIL DIE!
> 
> Random yet again.   
-_-
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, randomness can lead to spamminess. So, don't get to random.
> 
> I made a quote!
Click to expand...

 dont worry... its not quoteable... >_>


----------



## Sporge27

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -looks in picture and finds a ghost donut in the background chasing Snog-
> 
> -gets out vaccum-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in the background you here me yelling)
> 
> DIE DEVIL DIE!
> 
> Random yet again.   
-_-
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, randomness can lead to spamminess. So, don't get to random.
> 
> I made a quote!
Click to expand...

     
Randomness is the spice of life!  (Variety, Randomness, almost the same)

The human mind is random on its own, and why not let people show it!

I can think of chocolate pudding one mometn and suddenly it sparks the remberance of going sledding for unknown reasons!

Yay Randomness!


----------



## Micah

Yah, random is good! :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Eh, I'm not the random kind of person most of the time.


----------



## Fanghorn

random can be good....or..its spam   
^_^			 

So has anyone Seen I LOVE TOYS on Vh1? Its funny! :lol:


----------



## Sporge27

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not the random kind of person most of the time.


 you might not seem to be but Smart tech dragon is a little random of a name,


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm not the random kind of person most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> you might not seem to be but Smart tech dragon is a little random of a name,
Click to expand...

 what, his name is simply him...

he's "smart"

he's a techy (even though i think it should be _trek_...)

and... uhh.. he likes dragons... great. >_>


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

Happy birthday, OCM! :jay:


----------



## Micah

You did say it was your birthday, right?
  
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy

Happy Birthday.  :yes:


----------



## Triforce3force

Happy Birthday!    
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn

Yes have a very merry birthday OddCrazyMe


----------



## Tyler

Thanks everyone.    
^_^			 

@ And yes Koehler it is my birthday.


----------



## Sporge27

happy bday!


----------



## ƒish

happy Birthday birthday person.

(who's birthday is it? >_>)


yeah, have fun being umpteen... >_>


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.    
^_^
> 
> @ And yes Koehler it is my birthday.


 It didn't say on the bottom of the index


----------



## Bulerias

*watches Howl's Moving Castle again*

'Tis pwnsome...

*turns it on again*


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *watches Howl's Moving Castle again*
> 
> 'Tis pwnsome...
> 
> *turns it on again*


 you should watch a cool movie... like saw... : o


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

"Scary" movies are borring.   
:yawn:


----------



## SMRPG1

Scary Movies can be fun to watch.


----------



## Sporge27

Well a scary movie every now and then is good.

but they are all so similar, well most of the time.
and I personally just don't think they are worth it too often.
I would much prefer a comedy or an action movie.  Action can get reetative but I still love watching the action scenes, lol.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

The Ring was horrible, I remember watching that on a local station.  The storyline, though somewhat original, had no meaning...  And what was the ending about?  OK, the dead girl comes out of the TV set, kills the lover of the main gal.  W00t.  And, it ends as if it's asking for a sequel, and then I heard The Ring 2 came out a while ago... Not planning on seeing that, since the first one sucked.     

But, uhm, I also love old American movies, and Russian movies.


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.   
^_^
> 
> @ And yes Koehler it is my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't say on the bottom of the index
Click to expand...

 Yea. I asked Storm but he said they didn't add birthdays anymore. Oh well.


----------



## Micah

I don't watch horror movies. Even if they're stupid, I get too freaked out!


----------



## Sporge27

You know what a good movie is?

Ferris Bueler's day off.

It is hilarious.


----------



## SMRPG1

Agreed. Watch it in English and it's possibly one of the best movies out there!


----------



## Sporge27

Infinite Vision said:
			
		

> Agreed. Watch it in English and it's possibly one of the best movies out there!


   
:blink:			 do you watch it in french or something? :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.   
^_^
> 
> @ And yes Koehler it is my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't say on the bottom of the index
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. I asked Storm but he said they didn't add birthdays anymore. Oh well.
Click to expand...

 you should of PMed Smart <_<


----------



## Sporge27

Well if we did some people's birthday we would have to do everyone's and there
are a lot of people now it would start to fill the calender and someone would be upset we forgot them.


----------



## SMRPG1

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Infinite Vision said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Watch it in English and it's possibly one of the best movies out there!
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> No I watch it in English.
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

Hey, my internet's been down. Uh, gtg


----------



## Sporge27

:lol:
internet problems, so annoying....


----------



## Bulerias

OMG

I just made the best medley ever in the history of mankind.  A medley of Howl's Moving Castle theme... It's around 9 minutes long, I think I'll be uploading it sometime later for you guys to listen, if you like.   
^_^


----------



## Tyler

Cool Bul. I'd love to hear it!    
^_^


----------



## Micah

Yeah, can't wait!


----------



## Bulerias

http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9264


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.   
^_^
> 
> @ And yes Koehler it is my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't say on the bottom of the index
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. I asked Storm but he said they didn't add birthdays anymore. Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should of PMed Smart <_<
Click to expand...

 Did someone mention me?   
:huh:


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.   
^_^
> 
> @ And yes Koehler it is my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't say on the bottom of the index
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. I asked Storm but he said they didn't add birthdays anymore. Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should of PMed Smart <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone mention me?   
:huh:
Click to expand...

 Yea. I pmed Storm if he could put my name on the birthday thing and Wolf said I should have asked you.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

lol
the thing for when is you bday was a while back


----------



## Bulerias

Bulerias said:
			
		

> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9264


 Isn't anyone going to listen? :\


----------



## Sporge27

h43r: why what is this, I found Jedi Knight Jedi Academy for 10 $ so far it is cool, although there should be more characters to choose.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> h43r: why what is this, I found Jedi Knight Jedi Academy for 10 $ so far it is cool, although there should be more characters to choose.


 I got that game for $20 BTW it a great game


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9264
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone going to listen? :\
Click to expand...

 I'm listining to it now.    
^_^


----------



## Sporge27

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h43r: why what is this, I found Jedi Knight Jedi Academy for 10 $ so far it is cool, although there should be more characters to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that game for $20 BTW it a great game
Click to expand...

 yeah it does seem pretty good, at least worht the 10 I spent on it lol


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h43r: why what is this, I found Jedi Knight Jedi Academy for 10 $ so far it is cool, although there should be more characters to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that game for $20 BTW it a great game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it does seem pretty good, at least worht the 10 I spent on it lol
Click to expand...

 you must not have played outcast...

outcast was much better... academy was just a remake, i was really disappointed in it.


----------



## Triforce3force

Infinite Vision said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinite Vision said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Watch it in English and it's possibly one of the best movies out there!
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> No I watch it in English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen half of that movie... twice.....
> 
> My spanish teacher LOVES that movie, but he never let us see the end...  <_<
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9264
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone going to listen? :\
Click to expand...

 Advertising! Bul, how could you?     

*Uses Suspension Sword*


----------



## Micah

*tsk tsk* :no:


----------



## Kyle

If you've been wondering while I have been inactive, is because of RuneScape. I just got Membership last Thursday, and its incredibly fun. Addicting nonetheless.

Anyway..... I was just checking up on things.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9264
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone going to listen? :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Advertising! Bul, how could you?
> 
> *Uses Suspension Sword*
Click to expand...

 And how is advertising a thread here against the rules? :|


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9264
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone going to listen? :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Advertising! Bul, how could you?
> 
> *Uses Suspension Sword*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how is advertising a thread here against the rules? :|
Click to expand...

 Well it isn't a diffrent site so it isn't advertising. *Destroys Suspension Sword with Plasma Cannon*


----------



## Sporge27

[quote author="


----------



## Lone_Wolf

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Speaking of Star Wars...

I know almost nothing about it. I've never played the games, or seen the movies. To me, it's all a big mystery.


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Speaking of Star Wars...
> 
> I know almost nothing about it. I've never played the games, or seen the movies. To me, it's all a big mystery.


 thats nice...

maybe you should just go watch it...


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Speaking of Star Wars...
> 
> I know almost nothing about it. I've never played the games, or seen the movies. To me, it's all a big mystery.


     
You must see them then....

I'll even send you the files from the DVD so you can watch them lol.


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Star Wars...
> 
> I know almost nothing about it. I've never played the games, or seen the movies. To me, it's all a big mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must see them then....
> 
> I'll even send you the files from the DVD so you can watch them lol.
Click to expand...

 i wouldn't say its THAT great, but it beats startrek... >_>

in reality, SciFi is dying...


----------



## Jeremy

Arcade is back.  Plus:  "Super Mario", Frogger, a new Gold Miner and more.


----------



## Micah

IMO Star Wars is stupid. I'd rather watch other movies. Battlefront PWNS! :yes:  *heads to arcade*


----------



## Tyler

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Arcade is back.  Plus:  "Super Mario", Frogger, a new Gold Miner and more.


 Awsome! Now I can get back to playing.    
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Frogger?     

*Rushes To Arcade*


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Frogger?
> 
> *Rushes To Arcade*


found your place to hang out for the weekend eh?

oh, yeah... and storm, you need to find us Preppie, and Preppie II... those games are awsome <3


----------



## Lone_Wolf

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

Methinks TBT is back on track.


----------



## Tyler

What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.


 No, I think it's getting faster...


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
Click to expand...

 Oh. I see. Yea it is. Only if my eggs would appear.


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I see. Yea it is. Only if my eggs would appear.
Click to expand...

 What are those things anyway? 0_O


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I see. Yea it is. Only if my eggs would appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are those things anyway? 0_O
Click to expand...

 yeaeh, those stretch the screen for me... >_>


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I see. Yea it is. Only if my eggs would appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are those things anyway? 0_O
Click to expand...

 They are eggs that hatch each month. Than the creatures may evolve into other stuff. It is kind of cool.


----------



## Kyle

When I meant 'One of those few people' in the ones guys thread saying RuneScape is cool, I meant one of those few people as in noobs.

Forgot to point that out.


P.S. He swore using a @ and $'s.

P.S.S. I wasn't saying anything bad about RuneScape, I play it.


----------



## Tyler

Kolvo said:
			
		

> When I meant 'One of those few people' in the ones guys thread saying RuneScape is cool, I meant one of those few people as in noobs.
> 
> Forgot to point that out.
> 
> 
> P.S. He swore using a @ and $'s.
> 
> P.S.S. I wasn't saying anything bad about RuneScape, I play it.


I belive you.    
^_^			 

So how was everyone's day? Mine was awsome. You can see why in this topic.    
^_^			 

Right Here!
PLEASE READ IT!

-Note the link is from the bell tree so it is NOT advertising.-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Eh, it was okay.


----------



## Tyler

Yea. It still is cool.


----------



## Micah

My day was great! I stayed up all night and drank lots of Mt. Dew! I'm SO HYPER! :eh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> My day was great! I stayed up all night and drank lots of Mt. Dew! I'm SO HYPER! :eh:


 Ugh...Mountain Dew. I never really cared for it myself.


----------



## Sporge27

who cant resist sugar and caffine?


----------



## Bulerias

I stayed up until three reading Eragon... Anyone read it?


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
Click to expand...

 Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?


----------



## Bulerias

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
Click to expand...

 It should, and I think it's getting faster still.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
Click to expand...

 Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, Linkerator, Pie, JJ, Liquefy....


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I stayed up until three reading Eragon... Anyone read it?


 book one was alright, book 2 was pure garbage.


----------



## Bulerias

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, ]
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9304
> 
> And 'grats on making an alt, Hevendor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, ]
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9304
> 
> And 'grats on making an alt, Hevendor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-_mazing_, one topic.  In fact, that was only copied off of another website, and only you made a reply worth reading.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, ]
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9304
> 
> And 'grats on making an alt, Hevendor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-_mazing_, one topic.  In fact, that was only copied off of another website, and only you made a reply worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copied my own post. :|
Click to expand...


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, ]
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9304
> 
> And 'grats on making an alt, Hevendor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-_mazing_, one topic.  In fact, that was only copied off of another website, and only you made a reply worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copied my own post. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The topic poster only copied text from another website.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, ]
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9304
> 
> And 'grats on making an alt, Hevendor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-_mazing_, one topic.  In fact, that was only copied off of another website, and only you made a reply worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copied my own post. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The topic poster only copied text from another website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and complain to the topic poster, not me.
Click to expand...


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Other than it being slow every thing is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think it's getting faster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't that be judged based on video game discussion, and intelligent video game discussion and not random chat among some little kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should, and I think it's getting faster still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional?  Faster means more kids come here and discuss pointless things, instead of, for once, making an intelligent video game-related post?  Ever wonder why all the smartest people left here?  Because it isn't fulfilling for those searching for video game discussion, MasterDSX, Pokefab, Mino, UltraByte, ]
> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=9304
> 
> And 'grats on making an alt, Hevendor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-_mazing_, one topic.  In fact, that was only copied off of another website, and only you made a reply worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copied my own post. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The topic poster only copied text from another website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and complain to the topic poster, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought that up, not me, I'm afraid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I stayed up until three reading Eragon... Anyone read it?


 I haven't finished it yet, but I've read the beginning into the middle.


----------



## Micah

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up until three reading Eragon... Anyone read it?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished it yet, but I've read the beginning into the middle.
Click to expand...

 I've read some of it


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Wow, this thread has been much slower than it normally is. Usually, it's faster than this. There hasn't been a new post in a week.


----------



## Micah

Yes. i've noticed that. Nobody likes to reply after me I guess. :no:


----------



## Tyler

Its not that we are just focused on posting in MPH board. 

See I just did.


----------



## Justin

I'm back from disney. Came back home at 1:00am, but about some annoucement I saw...

This "Post in the video game boards almost all the time" thing... Nobody should actully be forced to post in a selected board. If gonna make somepone post in a selected board, make the board a Animal Crossing Board, this IS a Animal Crossing Board...   
:huh:			 

Before someone yells at me, There's a reason for catorgeys! So you can have quite a few forums to "post" in. :r By the looks a first few posts I looked at in discussion thread about  this It seems not many like this idea...That's what polls are for.... :yes:


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm back from disney. Came back home at 1:00am, but about some annoucement I saw...
> 
> This "Post in the video game boards almost all the time" thing... Nobody should actully be forced to post in a selected board. If gonna make somepone post in a selected board, make the board a Animal Crossing Board, this IS a Animal Crossing Board...   
:huh:
> 
> Before someone yells at me, There's a reason for catorgeys! So you can have quite a few forums to "post" in. :r By the looks a first few posts I looked at in discussion thread about  this It seems not many like this idea...That's what polls are for.... :yes:


 How many of TBT's posts have not been about video games?

90%.

That's a good enough reason to delete the off-topic category.


----------



## Micah

I'll say it again. Off Topic is the most interesting for me. I'm trying to give video games a break.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm back from disney. Came back home at 1:00am, but about some annoucement I saw...
> 
> This "Post in the video game boards almost all the time" thing... Nobody should actully be forced to post in a selected board. If gonna make somepone post in a selected board, make the board a Animal Crossing Board, this IS a Animal Crossing Board...   
:huh:
> 
> Before someone yells at me, There's a reason for catorgeys! So you can have quite a few forums to "post" in. :r By the looks a first few posts I looked at in discussion thread about  this It seems not many like this idea...That's what polls are for.... :yes:


 Yeah, this thing caused quite a stir up while you were away. But, things were worked out. All we want is just a little more balance of topics. You know, to make sure off-topic discussion and video game discussion is balanced. Kind of like the whole yin-yang thing.


----------



## Kyle

He he he he heh!

Buy me!

................

huh....

I think.....

TBT has gotten wierder while I'm gone & visiting.

=S


----------



## Micah

Nice to see you againg, Kolvo.


----------



## link2398

Koehler said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up until three reading Eragon... Anyone read it?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished it yet, but I've read the beginning into the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read some of it
Click to expand...

 I finished it a long time ago, then I got the sequal(sp?) it really is a good series, I really hope the next book comes out soon.


----------



## Grawr

] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up until three reading Eragon... Anyone read it?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished it yet, but I've read the beginning into the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read some of it
Click to expand...

I finished it a long time ago, then I got the sequal(sp?) it really is a good series, I really hope the next book comes out soon. [/quote]
 Eragon? Eh, I read that last year. I disliked it. It's just, well...not my type of book, really. I didnt even bother with the sequal.  :no:


----------



## Grawr

Sorry for the double post, but did you know they are making Eragon into a movie???


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Blathers said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but did you know they are making Eragon into a movie???


 Yeah, I heard about that. I'm not sure how the movie will turn out, or if it will even follow up with the book. Hope it's better than Series of Unfortunate Events, though. >_>


----------



## link2398

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but did you know they are making Eragon into a movie???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that. I'm not sure how the movie will turn out, or if it will even follow up with the book. Hope it's better than Series of Unfortunate Events, though. >_>
Click to expand...

 intresting, I didn't hear about them making the book into a movie, I hope they stay true to the book, or else it'll end up looking like a rip-off.


----------



## ƒish

Blathers said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but did you know they are making Eragon into a movie???


 yeah, the dragon will be claymation. with a lego on top... talk about low budget films...


----------



## Bulerias

Hmm, didn't know they're turning it into a movie... Screwup, guaranteed, since this book is hard to make a movie with...

I finished the first one two weeks ago or so, I loved it, and now I'm on page 200 or so in the second one...


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hmm, didn't know they're turning it into a movie... Screwup, guaranteed, since this book is hard to make a movie with...
> 
> I finished the first one two weeks ago or so, I loved it, and now I'm on page 200 or so in the second one...


 first one was alright, second one sucked horribly... or maybe i've just grown out of that series through that time...

he filled it with cheesy one-liners, and a bunch of junk that made no sence... he tried to pull a tolken naming things, and it just got dumb when he tried making his own language for it, TOTAL KNOCKOFF...


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## PrinceBoo

What the heck are you guys talking about?????? :wacko:    
:blink:			 





I LIKE PIE!   
^_^			 



P.S:I would like to donate 6464 bangs on a certain someones head


----------



## Micah

No idea. It's funny how easily things get sidetracked in this thread.


----------



## PrinceBoo

:lol: Yeah, anyways, TAG Koehler's it!! LOL




Oh and heres an angry mob who don't like this thread:


fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic: 
fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic: 





Yeah, they're angry


----------



## Bulerias

We're talking about Eragon. Pshah. >_>

Relating to another topic, I'm getting FE GBA today.   
^_^


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Which one, FE7 or FE: SS?


----------



## Bulerias

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> Which one, FE7 or FE: SS?


 FE7, I already have FE:SS.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

I was banned from NSider for two weeks.

This is a good career move.

Discuss.


----------



## Bulerias

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> I was banned from NSider for two weeks.
> 
> This is a good career move.
> 
> Discuss.


 Sounds more like a mid-life crisis.


----------



## PrinceBoo

You guys were talking about Eragon?????
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH (looks back)


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!? That book was awsome, I read both and own both!


----------



## Micah

You'll learn to get over it. Nsider's ok but TBT ROX!


----------



## Bulerias

Koehler said:
			
		

> You'll learn to get over it. Nsider's ok but TBT ROX!


 We still have a lot of faults that NSider's overcome... It works the opposite way, but there aren't as many errors on NSider as there are here.

Still, TBT is great, but in all truth, I prefer NSider.


----------



## Micah

I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.


----------



## PrinceBoo

Koehler said:
			
		

> I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.


 I totally agree! And tbt has Friend Code sharing w00t!! Now thats way better!


----------



## Bulerias

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree! And tbt has Friend Code sharing w00t!! Now thats way better!
Click to expand...

 If I was an NSider mod I'd actually enforce their friend code sharing policy even more, since I totally understand the reason for why we can't and _shouldn't_ trade friend codes with people we hardly know...

Although, a little of it never hurts, I guess, but still, trading at NSider is and should be off-limits.  I won't take seeing "omg letz trade teh fcs!!!!1!!!1" everywhere.


----------



## PrinceBoo

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree! And tbt has Friend Code sharing w00t!! Now thats way better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was an NSider mod I'd actually enforce their friend code sharing policy even more, since I totally understand the reason for why we can't and _shouldn't_ trade friend codes with people we hardly know...
> 
> Although, a little of it never hurts, I guess, but still, trading at NSider is and should be off-limits.  I won't take seeing "omg letz trade teh fcs!!!!1!!!1" everywhere.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, but TBT is less.........hectic. I like it here, I joined because it ahd friend code sharing. *sniff* My first forum!


----------



## Propaganda Man

I agree with Bul on this


----------



## Justin

I'm with boo and Koehler, Like they said, nsider's too hectic.


----------



## Micah

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree! And tbt has Friend Code sharing w00t!! Now thats way better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was an NSider mod I'd actually enforce their friend code sharing policy even more, since I totally understand the reason for why we can't and _shouldn't_ trade friend codes with people we hardly know...
> 
> Although, a little of it never hurts, I guess, but still, trading at NSider is and should be off-limits.  I won't take seeing "omg letz trade teh fcs!!!!1!!!1" everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but TBT is less.........hectic. I like it here, I joined because it ahd friend code sharing. *sniff* My first forum!
Click to expand...

 Nsider was my first forum. Not enough mods to go around <_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree! And tbt has Friend Code sharing w00t!! Now thats way better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was an NSider mod I'd actually enforce their friend code sharing policy even more, since I totally understand the reason for why we can't and _shouldn't_ trade friend codes with people we hardly know...
> 
> Although, a little of it never hurts, I guess, but still, trading at NSider is and should be off-limits.  I won't take seeing "omg letz trade teh fcs!!!!1!!!1" everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but TBT is less.........hectic. I like it here, I joined because it ahd friend code sharing. *sniff* My first forum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nsider was my first forum. Not enough mods to go around <_<
Click to expand...

 Same here. And I can agree, NSider = Too crazy and unruly. They need, like, 20 Knights of Hyrule, or whatever they call them, to enforce everything.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrinceBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer TBT but it's all a matter of opinion. Nsider's too hectic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree! And tbt has Friend Code sharing w00t!! Now thats way better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was an NSider mod I'd actually enforce their friend code sharing policy even more, since I totally understand the reason for why we can't and _shouldn't_ trade friend codes with people we hardly know...
> 
> Although, a little of it never hurts, I guess, but still, trading at NSider is and should be off-limits.  I won't take seeing "omg letz trade teh fcs!!!!1!!!1" everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but TBT is less.........hectic. I like it here, I joined because it ahd friend code sharing. *sniff* My first forum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nsider was my first forum. Not enough mods to go around <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. And I can agree, NSider = Too crazy and unruly. They need, like, 20 Knights of Hyrule, or whatever they call them, to enforce everything.
Click to expand...

 I know, they definitely need more mods.

(I'd happily take the post. >_>)


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

Koehler said:
			
		

> You'll learn to get over it. Nsider's ok but TBT ROX!


 Uhh, I've been at TBT 4 times as long as you, NSider about 8.


----------



## Micah

@FM How long have you been at TBT and Nsider?   
:huh:			

You're Mino, right?   
:huh:			  (You probably have been)


----------



## Justin

Just look at the registered dates. And there's your answer.


http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showuser=49 

and

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/view_p...e?user.id=38022


----------



## Bulerias

I registered 5 months after Mino on NSider, I think...

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/view_p...e?user.id=58971

And some time before him on TBT...

http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showuser=3


----------



## Bulerias

I registered 5 months after Mino on NSider, I think...

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/view_p...e?user.id=58971

And some time before him on TBT...

http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showuser=3


----------



## DarthGohan1

Nice double post Mr. Admin...
I registered a good tiem after both of you at both forums.


----------



## PrinceBoo

Meh, I NEVER post on Nsider, but I've been a meber for over a year. I just read what other people say....I havent even been on TBT for a year!


----------



## Tyler

It's time to close this.    
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's time to close this.    
^_^


 Yes, you're right. Goodbye, March. It was nice while it lasted.    
:'(


----------

